# crockery rack



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello all
I'm changing vans soon,going French buy the way of a Fleurette and am taking my crockery with me from my Auto sleeper and have been trying to find an identical rack to fit in the van,it holds 4 cups,plates,side plates, dishes,&milk jug and there held in place by velcro straps, any body got idea's where i can get one :?: have tried afew sites but no luck .
Happycampers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You could always try Auto Sleepers!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi good to see another Fleurette owner on here.as regards the plate racks, we could not get on with the type you mention unfortunately we have thrown away those now so cannot help and have the wire style racks instead.
would it be a 73LJ model by the way.shall we have our own little corner at a rally do you think. 8) 8) 

cabby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Can I ask - If you're taking the crockery with you, then why not the rack as well?

Otherwise I would contact Autosleepers direct, they are always helpful and shouldn't have any problems supplying one for you unless its a very old one.

01386 853338

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cutlery rack*

Hi

Failing Autosleepers - and I tried them last year for a bottle rack thing - you could also try www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk as they have a selection of "in cupboard type storage racks" etc

Russell


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi peejay
yes i'm taking the crockery and i was going to take the rack as well but there are some hidden fixings that hold the support and i didn't want to butcher it for the next owner.
Thanks all for your replies
Nigel
ps being new to the web site forums i'm slowly making my way round it,so forgive any mistakes


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Happycampers said:


> Hi peejay
> yes i'm taking the crockery and i was going to take the rack as well but there are some hidden fixings that hold the support and i didn't want to butcher it for the next owner.
> Thanks all for your replies
> Nigel


The fixings are not hidden Nigel, but you need to be a contortionist with a long neck to see them. A mirror is a better idea. :roll: 8O

Persevere, the rack comes out quite easily once you find the screws. :lol:

Cheers


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi wish I didn't listen to my wife and had taken the crockery & rack from our Autosleeper when changed van last year as can't find anything as good.

Alex.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Happycampers.

Welcome to the Forum!

Can't help your query BUT interested that a) we may be "neighbours" and b) we are both future Fleurette-ites(??)

I've PM'd you.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

will this create a triage of Fleurettes.   
just going to take pics of our plate racks for you happycampers.watch this space.
cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> will this create a triage of Fleurettes.


Cabby- I do hope not- that's about prioriting ill (and injured!!) patients when they're taken into hospital :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It also means the refuse of coffee beans, however.hopefully these photos turn out ok.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Cabby-pics are good. remind me please- are they fitted in Fleurette as standard??


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

*Crockery rack out.*

Hi all 
Well 'im sure that you'll all be pleased to know that the rack is no longer a part of my van, it is removed.
I could remove the actual plastic tray part but underneath it were 5 round wooden block supports fixed to the bottom of the cuboard which stopped it buckling under the weigth of the crockery, now what i thought were hidden fixings turned out to be very very strong double side tape,so job jobbed

Thanks all again for your dedication to the cause.
Happy campers.
p's nice photo's philip.[hr:f5093f0b42]

It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the fight in the dog!!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No these are not standard fixings for the Fleurette.the racks were fitted by me and are of the type that have little lugs on.there are some available without the lugs.but i like mine fixed.about £6 each.

cabby


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm just now ordering this one for £4.95 with free delivery before Easter:

http://shop.justkampers.com/product_info.php/products_id/10535

Could we be the world's most boring nation???!!!


----------

